# Noch ein GPS-Dussel ? Frage zu Magellan Meridian



## Jetblack (5. August 2003)

Hallo,

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Magellan Meridian gekauft, weil mein Lowrance auf dem Reperaturweg verloren gegangen ist (ÄRGER!!!) und ich was fuer Norwegen brauche.

Das Gerät hat keinen Zusatzspeicher (nur die Basis 2 MB) und keine Karte eingespielt (nur die Europa-Basis vom Hersteller).

Ich hab hier auch die entsprechende Original Seekarte, wo ich mir die guten Positionen ausgesucht hab, um Sie ins GPS zu laden.

Die Karte hat das norwegische Datum. Trotz Umrechung mittels des auf der Karte vermerkten Korrekturfaktors in WGS 84 liefert mir das Meridian die Punkte teilweise auf dem Festland aus ( obwohl sie mitten im Fjord liegen.

Die Abweichung beträgt ca. 3 km.

Die Einstellung beim Meridian sind WGS-84 fuer das primaere Kartendatum und Lat/Lon mit DEG/Min.MMM fuer das Koordinatensystem.

Einer der Punkte ist z.B. der Trollskjgr bei 59' 49,339N  5' 45,955E (inkl Korrektur).

Bin ich nur zu dusselig einen Punkt in das GPS zu übertragen, oder ist die mitgelieferte Basiskarte so grob, dass meine Punkte ggf. auch "an Land" angezeigt werden ?

Danke fuer Jeden Hinweis

Jetblack


----------



## Angelwebshop (5. August 2003)

hi Jetblack,

was hast Du den für ein Meridian gekauft, ich hoffe nicht das einfache Meridian. 

Also sag an, vieleicht kann ich helfen


----------



## Jetblack (5. August 2003)

Hallo Herbert,

doch, es ist das "Einfache" die technischen Details sind - bis auf den Basisspeicher mit dem - Meridian Gold identisch .... und es war eine eBay Schnaeppchen.

Mehr wollt ich nicht ausgeben, weil ich immer noch hoffe, dass mein Lowrance LCX 16 wieder auftaucht.

Ich denke, das Problem liegt einfach in der recht groben Karte in den "Randgebieten" - Eine Bestaetigung meiner These waere schon genug. Ich wuerde das dann vor Ort einfach kurz eichen und meine eigene Korrektur ermitteln.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Angelwebshop (5. August 2003)

Hi,

leider hatte ich das einfache noch nicht in den Fingeren, grundsätzlich aber sind die basiskarten aber schon auf ca. 100 Meter genau. Ich würde auch einmal schauen ob das Gerät auf Marine umgestellt ist.  Ich habe gerade hier vor der Haustür mein Meridian Platinium mal geprüft. Die Bassiskarte ist ziemlich genau. (ca. 10 Meter).

Was für eine norwegische Karte ( NR ) hast Du dann schaue ich mal nach dem Korrekturverfahren.

Kriegen wir schon hin.

Ich frage mal bei Magellan nach wie genau die Bassikarte von dem Ding ist. Dann sehn wir weiter.


----------



## Jetblack (6. August 2003)

Hallo Herbert,

Die Basiskarte für meinen Wohnort ist hinreichend genau (ich würde sagen, die erwähnten 100 m sind zutreffend, evtl. noch etwas besser.

Für mein Zielgebiet (Halsnoy) zeigt die Karte aber nur noch grobe Umrisse der Küste - keine mittleren Inseln, keine Straßen, etc. - ist also eher niedrig auflösend. Das Teil hat halt nur wenig Memory....

Ich hab das Gerät gleich zu Anfang auf Marine umgestellt.

Meine Karte ist die Sunnhordlandsfjordene N20, Datum NGO 1952.

Korrekturangabe auf der Karte:
Positions obtained from the satellite navigation systems referred to the World Geodetic System (WGS-84), must be moved 0.0393 minutes SOUTHWARD and 0.2651 minutes EASTWARD to agree with this chart.

Wenn mir nicht ein Riesen-Denkfehler unterlaufen ist (was nichts Neues waere....) muss ich die o.g Werte mit den von der Karte abgelesenen Positionen folgendermassen verknüpfen:

Kartenpos. (Nord) + 0.0393 = richtige Position
Kartenpos. (East) - 0.2651 = richtige Pos.

Ich hoffe die Info hilft weiter.

Schon jetzt vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Angelwebshop (6. August 2003)

Habe mich erkundigt,

die Bassemaps für Europa sind sehr ungenau, also müsste alles ok sein.


----------



## Jetblack (6. August 2003)

Hallo Herbert,

ok, ich hatte sowas erwartet  

Vielen Dank für die Anfrage beim Hersteller.

Gruss Jetblack


----------

